# Lump in ear



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, not been here in so long! 

I've found a tiny lump in Daisy's right ear. It's on the back of her ear, between the cartilage and skin. It's about 3mm, hard, and it's move-able. It's not causing her any bother, but I have noticed her scratching that ear a bit more gently.
She's her normal nutcase self, and eating well, and letting us touch it so I don't think it's painful.

I noticed it last week and thought she'd just caught it when scratching, so didn't take her to the vets, (vet trips terrify her so don't like to take her if it's nothing) just wondering whether a trip is in order now or does anyone know what it could be? 

Thankyou in advance x


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone know?  xx


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I would get the advice of a veterinarian.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Can you take a picture and post it so we can see? I think she may need a vet appointment.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

You can't see anything looking at the ear, there's no sore it's under the skin x


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

It could be a small aural hematoma. Does she shake her head a lot?

If it gets bigger or doesn't go away I'd set up a vet visit.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If she is not bothering it, I'd watch it carefully. My Emmie had a tiny lump near her armpit, that has disappeared in several weeks of watching.


----------

